# Makoto Kurosaki



## Joe1978 (Apr 4, 2019)

Does anyone know anything about the performance of these knives? Weight, profile and SG2 ticks many boxes for me but cant find much about them. Thanks

https://www.chuboknives.com/products/makoto-kurosaki-sg2-gyutou-240mm-9-4#.XKY2GphKjIU


----------



## Bcos17 (Apr 4, 2019)

I don't know about his SG2 but I had one of his 240 W#2 gyutos and was very impressed.


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 4, 2019)

Joe1978 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the performance of these knives? Weight, profile and SG2 ticks many boxes for me but cant find much about them. Thanks
> 
> https://www.chuboknives.com/products/makoto-kurosaki-sg2-gyutou-240mm-9-4#.XKY2GphKjIU




I have that blade, and really like it. I just sold my makoto W2 dammy. It is thin, but not quite laser.


----------



## dsk (Apr 4, 2019)

i know ck2gg had a pass around and people wrote a few reviews on them. iirc fit/finish ranged from ok to good, performance had no complaints,


----------



## andrewlefilms (Apr 4, 2019)

I actually just got the 210mm yesterday and I've made dinner for two days so I can't really speak about longevity much and I'm only a home cook. However, I've got to say the fit and finish on mine was excellent, the cherry ferrule/maple handle feels amazing(and looks great), and the choil and spine are smoothed out perfectly. It was my first laserish knife and compared to a Masamoto VG it blows it out of the water. The OOTB edge was shaving sharp and it still feels great. I especially like how it's a touch taller than a lot of gyutos I've tried so it feels solid while still being really light. I'd definitely recommend.

P.S. if you want to see pics I posted in the newest knife buy thread yesterday. Happy shopping!


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 4, 2019)

Makoto has excellent grinds on his knives that are pure performance driven. He has been a big influence on Yu, who now has grinds on his knives very similar to Makoto.


----------



## dan (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm itching to try a Makoto. I've only seen rave reviews... Andrew, do you have a weight?


----------



## zizirex (Apr 5, 2019)

I think it is one of the best value, especially the AS...


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 5, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Makoto has excellent grinds on his knives that are pure performance driven. He has been a big influence on Yu, who now has grinds on his knives very similar to Makoto.


They produce similar grinds. I haven’t tried Yu’s work, but it’s on my list. Makoto is the older brother and spent years apprenticing while Yu was making a name for himself in the commercial world. 

Here is the knife, brand new, before a passaround. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bj0QbdzFn7S/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=171jt0vb1c6x8

I have replaced the handle, nothing wrong with the stock handle. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs6iwNsBe84/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1gzfz7uek200g

The only complaint from the passaround was food stickage to the blade.


----------



## Viggetorr (Apr 5, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Makoto has excellent grinds on his knives that are pure performance driven. He has been a big influence on Yu, who now has grinds on his knives very similar to Makoto.



Wait wait, isn't Yu the more experienced knife maker? He certainly is a bigger name.


----------



## jferreir (Apr 5, 2019)

I have his 240mm W2 gyuto -- super thin behind the edge, although ootb sharpness was "meh". No complaints otherwise. A great performing knife with solid F&F -- very underpriced, IMO. I'm a sucker for rosewood handles otherwise I'd be all over that SG2 Sakura line...


----------



## inferno (Apr 5, 2019)

I think i saw a vid on youtube where yu sent out his blades for grinding to a brother. i might be wrong though, my memory is a like a goldfish sometimes.


----------



## Xenif (Apr 5, 2019)

From what I understand, Makoto is Yu's older brother, but Yu started blacksmithing before Makoto. From what I understand he gets forged knives from other blacksmiths at Takefu knife village and grinds them to his specs? And I think Yu's newest knives Ive seen does indeed look to be influenced by Makoto's grind/sharpening


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 5, 2019)

Viggetorr said:


> Wait wait, isn't Yu the more experienced knife maker? He certainly is a bigger name.


Yu is the more experienced Smith but Makoto is the more experience sharpener. Makoto, when he first started making his own knives, worked in Yu's shop and you saw an evolution in Yu's grinds during this period. Makoto and Yu still collaborate on projects too. The Fujin line was a collaboration of the two.


----------



## andrewlefilms (Apr 5, 2019)

dan said:


> I'm itching to try a Makoto. I've only seen rave reviews... Andrew, do you have a weight?



Hmmm all I can really say is that its lighter than my already light 6ish oz Masamoto, and for a 210 it’s probably around 4 oz. The handle is really light which brings the balance forward, so it’s still comfortable without feeling unsubstantial


----------



## dan (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm going to have to try one some day soon. I like both the Ryusei AS and the Sakura SG2 -- tough to decide!


----------



## Viggetorr (Apr 6, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Yu is the more experienced Smith but Makoto is the more experience sharpener. Makoto, when he first started making his own knives, worked in Yu's shop and you saw an evolution in Yu's grinds during this period. Makoto and Yu still collaborate on projects too. The Fujin line was a collaboration of the two.



Ah, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 6, 2019)

dan said:


> I'm going to have to try one some day soon. I like both the Ryusei AS and the Sakura SG2 -- tough to decide!


The SG2 has more of a flat, the AS seems to be a gentle curve. 

I want the AS, I also want sone of Yu’s knives. 

My only MINOR complaints about the SG2, 1)lasered kanji, 2) I think the HT could have easily gone higher than 62. 

I just want kanji that will last. Makoto’s instagram feed talks about embracing technology, which is where the laser approach cones from.


----------



## dan (Apr 6, 2019)

Bensbites said:


> The SG2 has more of a flat, the AS seems to be a gentle curve.
> 
> I want the AS, I also want sone of Yu’s knives.
> 
> ...



Agreed on the kanji front. I like the profile of the Sakura SG2 series (flatter), but I wish the core steel was carbon.


----------



## Jville (Apr 6, 2019)

The SG2 ones are pure lasers. They remind me similar performance to shibata. The white stainless clad were thicker spines, didn't feel like lasers. I really liked the white one


----------



## dsk (Apr 6, 2019)

So the kanji is just a very thin laser etching? Realistically how much use would it take to wear that down though? I really want to try a makoto sg2 now, but I need to actually wait till my GS+ arrives and gets some use...


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 6, 2019)

I can't attest to how durable the laser etching is, all I know is it's not as visible, nice or cool as stamped or chiseled kanji. It is the one, and for now the only, handicap I find with his knives. The AS Ryusei is the only line of his, that I'm aware of, that doesn't have the laser etched kanji.


----------



## dsk (Apr 6, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> I can't attest to how durable the laser etching is, all I know is it's not as visible, nice or cool as stampeted or chiseled kanji. It is the one, and for now the only, handicap I find with his knives.


Pretty minor flaw luckily, maybe he'll go CNC on the kanji someday.


----------



## Tanalasta (Apr 6, 2019)

I’ll follow this thread. K&S have Kurosaki in stock right now ... and being Australian ...
Anybody have any comparisons on how the line compares to Sukenari or other sub-$1000 blades? It’s so difficult to buy sight unseen and not trialled them in person. 
I’m not 100% convinced with the scratched finish appearance though.


----------



## stringer (Apr 7, 2019)

The scratches look amazing, but how would they feel rubbing against your knuckles for a few hours...


----------



## andrewlefilms (Apr 7, 2019)

dsk said:


> So the kanji is just a very thin laser etching? Realistically how much use would it take to wear that down though? I really want to try a makoto sg2 now, but I need to actually wait till my GS+ arrives and gets some use...


This laser etching is definitely more pronounce than others I've seen, instead of being screened on over the metal it's more like a machine cutting into it, it would definitely take a lot of work for it to go away.


----------



## dan (Apr 7, 2019)

stringer said:


> The scratches look amazing, but how would they feel rubbing against your knuckles for a few hours...


I've never done a many-hours prep session before, do you think you would feel those scratches or was that sarcasm? Hammered finishes get to me real quick, though. I'll get tired of a hammered finish after just 10-15 minutes if they are deep hammer marks.


----------



## dan (Apr 7, 2019)

andrewlefilms said:


> This laser etching is definitely more pronounce than others I've seen, instead of being screened on over the metal it's more like a machine cutting into it, it would definitely take a lot of work for it to go away.



Good to know, it's tough to tell from pictures online.


----------



## Viggetorr (Apr 7, 2019)

dan said:


> I've never done a many-hours prep session before, do you think you would feel those scratches or was that sarcasm? Hammered finishes get to me real quick, though. I'll get tired of a hammered finish after just 10-15 minutes if they are deep hammer marks.



Haven't tried the scractched pattern ("fujin"), but I have no troujble at all imagining they can get uncomfortable scratching against your knuckles. I've heard some people have even had small bits of food getting stuck in there.


----------



## stringer (Apr 7, 2019)

dan said:


> I've never done a many-hours prep session before, do you think you would feel those scratches or was that sarcasm? Hammered finishes get to me real quick, though. I'll get tired of a hammered finish after just 10-15 minutes if they are deep hammer marks.



Definitely not sarcasm. I remember seeing pictures of them in an old thread over the summer when no one was carrying them yet. The derma ergonomics was what I immediately pondered. I have not owned many knives with any kind of hammered finish. Mostly monosteels and a few san mai. I don't want flashy stuff at work and it has to be comfortable for hours at a time. And non textured blades are way easier to keep clean and sanitized. These are a beautiful statement knife, but not real practical (at least in a professional environment). It would work fine at home and it's definitely badass.


----------



## Michi (Apr 7, 2019)

stringer said:


> The scratches look amazing, but how would they feel rubbing against your knuckles for a few hours...


I have a Kurosaki Fujin. These are not scratches; the pattern is hammered into the blade. The edges are quite smooth and rounded. There is absolutely no way you would abrade your skin or any such thing.


----------



## stringer (Apr 7, 2019)

Michi said:


> I have a Kurosaki Fujin. These are not scratches; the pattern is hammered into the blade. The edges are quite smooth and rounded. There is absolutely no way you would abrade your skin or any such thing.




That's good to hear Michi. How about cleaning? Are there inclusions where microscopic particles could collect or be difficult to clean/sanitize? Especially if you have to do that process frequently, do you spend more time than other types of finishes during cleanup?

Thanks for replying. I am intrigued. And there's not many reviews out there yet.


----------



## Michi (Apr 7, 2019)

Hmmm… I haven't noticed any problem with the knife being hard to clean. I just wipe it off like I do with all my other knives.

The surface inside the grooves is completely smooth, and there aren't really any sharp corners that things would adhere to. I guess, in theory, you could end up with the odd tiny bit of food sticking. But it hasn't been an issue for me.

The one I have is the 165 mm VG10 Santoku, and it does perform very well. Good food release, and it's very, very sharp, and really thin behind the edge. I will probably put it up for sale though, simply because I've decided that the knife is a little too short and too light for my taste (133 g). My new 180 mm Saji Bunka is taking its place.


----------



## Ivang (Apr 7, 2019)

I jad a kurosaki r2 with the funky hammering, and i could definitely feel them on my nuckles after a while, there werent any sharpe edges either, but after using it for an extended period of time i could feel them all right. 
I would have never guessed it if i had used it only at home, though, i think this is only a pro concern.

On the other hand i used that kurosaki a lot, and it was a great knife.


----------



## frank358fr (Apr 7, 2019)

How is the SG2?


----------



## Ivang (Apr 7, 2019)

Sorry, mine was a yu kurosaki shizuku, not a makoto. I really liked it, in the end i sold it to try more knives, nothing wrong with it to be honest.


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 7, 2019)

stringer said:


> The scratches look amazing, but how would they feel rubbing against your knuckles for a few hours...


Which line are you referring to?


----------



## frank358fr (Apr 8, 2019)

Which line?


----------



## dan (Apr 8, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Which line are you referring to?


Probably the SG2 Makoto (https://www.chuboknives.com/products/makoto-kurosaki-sg2-gyutou-240mm-9-4)


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 8, 2019)

dan said:


> Probably the SG2 Makoto (https://www.chuboknives.com/products/makoto-kurosaki-sg2-gyutou-240mm-9-4)


If that's the case then you won't ever notice the "scratches" on the finish.


----------



## Rory Shannon (Apr 21, 2019)

I own a SG2 270 sujihiki. Have been using it professionally for 3 months now. Since the Sakura SG2 lasers all have a similar F&F this info might be useful for the different models.

I have given this knife an absolute run through the gauntlet. It gets extensively used for 8hrs straight slicing 3 different roasted meats on a Sunday lunch shift from 12pm-8pm (I work in London UK, where Sunday roasts are taken very seriously!) and I have a fair idea of how it operates.

Pros:

1. It’s a true laser and one of the lightest around if that’s your fancy. Extremely thin behind the edge & a high flat grind. I’ve been in the company of the Santoku also (one of my chefs picked that up) and the grind is identical. The Gyuto’s look to be the same and I believe the whole range measures at 1.9mm at the base of the spine.

2. Aesthetically, I think it’s very pretty and unlike most, I’m fond of the laser etched Kanji. It kinda pops. It’s deep also and I’m confident it will not wear. I like it’s contemporary and minimal look. It’s also a bright knife which for me is a positive.

3. It gets RAZOR sharp and very quickly, something that I value 5mins before service. I sharpen it twice a week. After the Sunday shift and before the next one. It gets 5mins on a leather strop to bring it back before the shift starts and after I give it about 8mins on a Naniwa pro 5k when the shift finishes. I use it within the week but no where near as extensively as Sunday service. After the 5k, it’s good for the week, no rods.

4. I value its edge retention. It starts to dull at around 3.30/4pm and plateau for the rest of the shift to a semi sharp capability, which still cuts well enough. By this time of day I have sliced about 60 portions of beef rump, 50 portions of pork loin (I do not put it through crackling) and 60 portions of wood grilled lamb leg which has a dark bark to get through. It tackles it all fine. The first hour of service is beautiful and my speed in plating has doubled.

5. It cuts thin and straight and it’s amazing how the protein slides off the blade effortlessly. The subtle brushed finish ticks the food release box. It’s also a pretty interesting long petty, herbs, shallots etc.. There is a bit of rocking up the top middle and front, a welcome curve that can tackle delicate tip work prep and slicing.

6. For its weight, it’s astounding how strong the profile is and the SG2 steel seems pretty durable. At a HT of 62, this suits me. It could be higher but no chips yet or marks and in the heat of service it gets thrown around a little.

7. F&F on the handle is nice and for me a good size.

Cons:

1. Ok so the spine and choil are pretty awful unfortunately on the SG2s. Sharp edges and on a pinch grip (which I use also when slicing), you can expect blisters. I had to sand down the areas quite a bit, it’s now fine and I find it comfortable. But, it’s not my most comfortable blade. (I purchased mine from cleancut.eu, be interesting to see if F&F’s have been different elsewhere).

2. The heel tip is insanely dangerous. And totally unnecessary. It is so frigging sharp and sweeps back towards the handle. It actually creates problems as it snags pretty much everywhere if you are not careful, particularly when pulling back on produce like meat. It can ruin the integrity of the protein! Seriously, watch this one out of the box. This heel profile is on all models. Like a snake, it will surprise you! (And injure you). Again, I went to the stones on this to rectify. It’s ok now, still sweeps, but it’s not sharp and doesn’t catch.

3. I found the OOTB edge to be poor. 4/5 out of 10.

That’s all I can think of now.

Hope this sheds a bit of light on its performance.

I would give it a solid 7.5 out of 10 and I won’t be replacing it anytime soon.


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 21, 2019)

Rory Shannon said:


> ...2. The heel tip is insanely dangerous. And totally unnecessary. It is so frigging sharp and sweeps back towards the handle. It actually creates problems as it snags pretty much everywhere if you are not careful, particularly when pulling back on produce like meat. It can ruin the integrity of the protein! Seriously, watch this one out of the box. This heel profile is on all models. Like a snake, it will surprise you! (And injure you). Again, I went to the stones on this to rectify. It’s ok now, still sweeps, but it’s not sharp and doesn’t catch...


Completely agree about the heel of his knives. This was a feature of Hiroshi Kato too, whom Makoto apprenticed under. I had a Masakage Koishi by Kato, loved the knife but hated that back swept heel. The heel snagged everything including me one too many times.


----------



## Rory Shannon (Apr 21, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Completely agree about the heel of his knives. This was a feature of Hiroshi Kato too, whom Makoto apprenticed under. I had a Masakage Koishi by Kato, loved the knife but hated that back swept heel. The heel snagged everything including me one too many times.



I own a Koishi too. But the Nakiri. The heel isn’t a factor on it. But yeah there’s a pronounced backsweep on that line also.


----------



## dan (Apr 22, 2019)

Just curious but how exactly does the backsweep cause snagging? Like you jab yourself with it in the abdomen/side? or when picking up/placing down the blade? I am interested in the SG2 but the backsweep is definitely one of the aspects I am unsure of.


----------



## Rory Shannon (Apr 22, 2019)

It causes snagging because it protrudes beyond the heel of the blade creating a point. As the blade profile is that of a laser it is extremely sharp and unforgiving. Best way I can describe it.

For me, I nicked myself once and it caught on my apron a few times. But my biggest issue was it catching on meat from pull back. I got rid of the protrusion anyway so it’s fine now


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 22, 2019)

It's really bad about snagging towels and rags when wiping too. It's like having a fish hook on the back of the knife.


----------



## Rory Shannon (Apr 22, 2019)

Oh god yeah don’t know why I didn’t mention that. Was probably the most annoying snag of all!


----------



## dan (Apr 22, 2019)

Makes sense now that you describe it a bit more. I hadn't even considered the towel thing... I definitely take for granted that a knife is flat at the heel the way I wipe a blade. Rory, did you end up flattening the profile of the backsweep so it went straight down like most gyutos? Was it a pain to do?


----------



## Rory Shannon (Apr 22, 2019)

No it was a cinch really. I lightly ground it at a 45 degree angle both sides with a Shapton pro 120. Then softened it up with a 1k and 5k respectively. I didn’t change the profile in any way. I was grinding in a very small specific area and very lightly. As I said it still sweeps and the blade is so thin it’s never going to be ‘rounded’ at the edge. I guess I just dulled and softened the area without trying to compromise the actual cutting surface. It also helped further when I was sanding the choil area for comfort. The blade doesn’t really look too different. I’ll take a snap and post it when I’m in the kitchen on Wednesday.

The process took 10 minutes.

I must add, in service, it was a massive issue for me as I pretty much have that knife in my hand constantly. The problem I had with the heel may not resonate with the home cook. It probably wouldn’t bother me as much at home. They are truly great knives.


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Apr 23, 2019)

I have the R2 Santoku, which is 165mm. Home cook, so this doesn't see very heavy usage. 

I love the fit and finish on this knife. It's super light and very thin, at least in my experience and comparing it to other knives I own. The heel has a rounded design. As a home cook and for the Santoku, this hasn't bothered me, as the short length and decent height makes this more of a veggie slicer for me, so no long protein cuts. I can see how the beak could spell trouble though. 

Mine felt very premium OOB and sharpness was very good - it shaved the hairs on my arm easily. I must admit though that edge retention has been so-so. I tend to rotate through my knives based on what I feel like using / makes sense for what I'm prepping, and the razor-sharp edge OOB didn't last for very long. (I'm careful, have only done veggies on this so far etc). I'm guessing that a pass on the 4k will bring it back very easily.

One of the things I've found with this knife is that the very nice finish doesn't last long. I have a magnetic block from John Lewis (UK, London) which has the magnetic cover on both sides, and just from pulling the knife upwards when taking it out instead of twisting it it has introduced some minor but visible changes to the polish. They will be easy enough to get rid of if I tried, but still. 

Overall I'm very happy with this knife and will probably hold on to it. My only complaint, if that even is one is that it's so light that you some times really can't feel anything, so the feedback is very different from anything that's medium weight, like even a Moritaka gyuoto or nakiri, which are already very light.


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Apr 23, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> It's really bad about snagging towels and rags when wiping too. It's like having a fish hook on the back of the knife.



Have made holes in a towel with the heel beak. Can confirm.


----------



## jferreir (Apr 23, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Completely agree about the heel of his knives. This was a feature of Hiroshi Kato too, whom Makoto apprenticed under. I had a Masakage Koishi by Kato, loved the knife but hated that back swept heel. The heel snagged everything including me one too many times.



I suddenly feel a bit better about nicking myself on the heel last week, lol. I have the 240 w2 gyuto, and the heel _always_ catches on the towel -- super annoying. That's my only real complaint, though; it sharpens quick and the edge retention is impressive for w2. All of Makoto's knives seem to be really good value, imo.


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 23, 2019)

jferreir said:


> I suddenly feel a bit better about nicking myself on the heel last week, lol. I have the 240 w2 gyuto, and the heel _always_ catches on the towel -- super annoying.* That's my only real complaint, though*; it sharpens quick and the edge retention is impressive for w2. All of Makoto's knives seem to be really good value, imo.


I've gotten better over time in dealing with that heel. I hold the knife with the cutting edge facing up and wipe the knife from the center to the tip and then the center to the heel and don't snag my towels and rags as much now. Have gotten better at not snagging myself too! I think most of his knives are some of the best deals out there.


----------



## battlecry501 (Apr 23, 2019)

I missed out on the Makoto W2's , big regret of mine not to buy one at $150


----------



## JoBone (Apr 23, 2019)

battlecry501 said:


> I missed out on the Makoto W2's , big regret of mine not to buy one at $150


They are still reasonably priced and a great bang for the buck


----------



## battlecry501 (Apr 23, 2019)

Where can I find one? They're sold out in all the places I've checked


----------



## dan (Apr 28, 2019)

battlecry501 said:


> Where can I find one? They're sold out in all the places I've checked


W2s? They probably are sold out everywhere. I don't know if they will come back.. if they do I'd expect them to be a different price


----------



## DisconnectedAG (May 2, 2019)

frank358fr said:


> How is the SG2?



The R2 range is dope. There's a separate full thread on it, both with the good and the bad.


----------



## AT5760 (May 2, 2019)

Can you link that thread? I like the profile of the bunka a lot.


----------

